# Duck Mounts



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

I know this has been done before, I can't find it. So lets see the duck mounts! I need ideas!


----------



## maso22 (Oct 11, 2011)

what kind of duck are you trying to mount?


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Lets see some Wood Duck mounts also.. have this guy in the freezer waiting to be shipped off.


----------



## NateSkin10 (May 18, 2009)

*Took these on matagorda bay last season*


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm about to do 2 drake mallards and a hen, back stroking, cupped and committed with habitat ...

ONE of them will look exactly like this wigeon, no questions asked and the other two would mimic something in the below photo which I would actually have done if I still had 28 foot ceilings ...


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Dang spec rig. Nice!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I'm about to do 2 drake mallards and a hen, back stroking, cupped and committed with habitat ...
> 
> ONE of them will look exactly like this wigeon, no questions asked and the other two would mimic something in the below photo which I would actually have done if I still had 28 foot ceilings ...


There are 2 mallards still in your backseat.... dont forget about them.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Any ducks but especially buffle head and pin tails!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> There are 2 mallards still in your backseat.... dont forget about them.


I was wondering what that smell was ...


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

very very nice mounts there Spec rig.....i wet my pants LOL on those mallards


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## trozacky (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

trozacky, nice wood duck mount! and I like your bufflehead mount. I have one in the freezer and thing about doing something very similar.


----------

